# african blackwood w/ custom centerband



## hazegry (Apr 6, 2006)

I know the pic isnt that great but the pen sure is 





the centerband is blood wood


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, that's a eauty!  How long have you been turning?


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 6, 2006)

Extremely nice! I too would have to say it's a eauty![]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 6, 2006)

Great looking pen.

jim


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, that's a eautiful pen alright. [^]


----------



## badwin (Apr 7, 2006)

Beautiful job on the pen.  Great color combo.
Brian
http://www3.telus.net/public/goodwinp


----------



## fuzzydog (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a beautiful pen, it reminds me of one shown is an article about why wood pens. I can't remember if it was a AAW publication or from this page. 

Both actually, an AAW article listed with 2004 articles.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 7, 2006)

It reminds me very much of Scott Greaves' work.


----------



## hazegry (Apr 7, 2006)

that was the article that gave me the idea for the shape of the pen. I changed some of it a little so it wouldn't be exactly the same. I have been turning for about 5 weeks.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 7, 2006)

very nice indeed...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like you did fine work. Even though I am not a fan of beads and curlies, your choice of woods and finish is excellent.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sort of with Frank, not a fan of spindle work on pens, but that's just me.  That aside, you did an excellent job, fit and finish look perfect and a good choice of woods.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the colors. 
Very nice looking pen


----------



## pete00 (Apr 7, 2006)

very nice indeed....good job


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Jason!

For some reason, I just really like this pen!   [8D]

I think you did an excellent job, and that bloodwood centerband looks great!

Scott.


----------



## hazegry (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks for the insperation Scott I was trying to figure out how to make my own center bands when I came across the article showing how you did yours. I realy like the ability to make my own center band it gives me alot more options


----------



## airrat (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice, good job on it.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 7, 2006)

Jason,
I really do like the centerband design.   Can I steal [B)] it for the Afzelia with Corian centerbad pens I have waiting on the workbench?


----------



## hazegry (Apr 8, 2006)

go ahead I got my insperaation from Scott so it only seems fair post a pic when you are done.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 8, 2006)

Pen is awesome...Photo is lousy...Oscar


----------



## hazegry (Apr 8, 2006)

buy me a better camera lol I do have a question what do you guys think I should be selling my pens for I was going to ask 30 for this one but I am thinking of asking 40


----------



## mick (Apr 8, 2006)

That's one pretty pen! I get $25 for most standard slimlines. If I do anything extra like the custom CB or such I usually add $10. With all the beading and form you've taken a lot more time than a plain slimline, I say go ahead and ask $40. Somebody out there will like it enough to buy it!


----------

